# Mifties - Paul?



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey Paul,

Thinking of you yesterday. I finally broke the vault's lock and opened up a brand new package of mifties and USED two of 'em. And it got me to thinking, I wonder how Schmidt likes them ?

How do you like 'em?

And it also got to thinking , "I should swap out for new ones a little more often than once a decade" :whistling2:

DAMN, nothing like a brace of new mifties :thumbup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I love them. The natural sea sponge has been relegated to cleaning the table, and the mifties for everything else. Great suggestion and I really appreciate it. :thumbsup:


----------

